# Amazon Channels



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have NEVER had cable or satellite.  Now I stream.  Before Amazon Channels I signed up for pay channels HBO (NOW), Showtime, Hulu Plus, and CBS All Access.  And, of course, there is also Amazon (Prime) video and Netflix.  I need more?    

Are there any other streaming (cable) channels you would recommend?  An article said Starz is the most popular that Amazon Channels offers.  I took a quick look at Starz.  Nothing there caught my eye.  A&E currently is running Leah Remini's series on scientology.  Cinemax?


----------

